# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Beta blokker

## Jomi

Vanwege een te hoge bloedruk en daar bij gepaard gaande hartkloppingen slik ik al ruim een jaar Propanolol 80mg.
Het medicijn werkt prima, voel me d'r goed bij.
Maar ik merk dat mijn libido afneemt, en minder snel een erectie krijg en mijn ejaculatie is nog maar een vingerhoedje vol.
Het staat zelfs in de bijsluiter, maar dacht dat het wel mee zal vallen, niet dus.
Mijn partner vind het niet erg, de sex is geweldig en bijna dagelijks.
Ik probeer nu om de dag een 80 mg te slikken maar merk toch dat m'n hartkloppingen weer beginnen, dus nu maar weer daglijks.
Mijn huisarts zegt dat ik door moet gaan met dagelijks 80 mg te slikken en dat het tussen mijn oren zit.
Verder ben ik kern gezond, maar vind het voor mijn partner en mijzelf niet leuk!
Wie heeft er tips en ervaring mee?

----------


## Whisker

Je zou je gehele manier van leven eens onder de loep kunnen nemen dat je uiteindelijk geen medicijnen meer nodig hebt. Misschien rook je, ben je te zwaar, beweeg je te weinig, eet je te ongezond. Een te hoge bloeddruk heeft vaak te maken met een 'verkeerde' manier van leven. Als je goed op je eten let, niet rookt, met mate drinkt (een lekker malt whisky op een dag mag best  :Smile:  ), krijg je meer energie en is goed voor hart én bloedvaten. En wellicht kan je dan zonder medicijnen.

----------


## fran

Hoi

ik zou je adviseren je medicijnen toch netjes in te nemen. vooral omdat jezelf al aangeeft wanneer je ze om de dag neemt je klachten terug komen. je huisarts schrijft het niet voor niks voor.
helaas is idd bekend dat er problemen kunnen ontstaan met vrijen. ik zou proberen daar niet te veel op te letten. probeer of je op de een of andere manier van iets opgewonden word. misschien nieuwe dingen uitproberen.
t probleem van de sex is lastig.... maar je kan t nog wel.
als je met je medicijnen smokkeld (therapie ontrouw) dan heb je kans op grotere problemen die veel vervelender zijn.

om evt zelf je bloeddruk omlaag te krijgen kan je bv zoutarm eten.....

zou zeggen succes

groetjes

fran

----------

